# Project Management System



## HalfEatenPie (May 20, 2013)

So, out of curiosity what's your preferred Project Management System?  Team management, work management, etc.


----------



## sv01 (May 20, 2013)

I use spreadsheet, and custom project management that I've build myself.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 20, 2013)

I tend to use teambox a lot. It's not amazing, but it's free and gets the job done.

I will be moving to a self hosted solution soon, not sure which one yet.


----------



## jhadley (May 20, 2013)

What features are you looking for in a project management system?


----------



## wlanboy (May 20, 2013)

I do know two different options that work:

1. Simple php based: http://www.projectpier.org/about-projectpier

2. Ruby on rails based: http://wiki.clockingit.com/


----------



## Damian (May 20, 2013)

I use MS Project, which is the only MS product that I truly like. I'm big on critical path management, which MS Project does extremely well.


----------



## bizzard (May 20, 2013)

At DayScholars, we tried using Open Atrium, but it wasn't much effective. Now we use GroupOffice + git + wiki, which fulfill our present needs.


----------



## Mun (May 20, 2013)

Fengoffice.


----------



## shovenose (May 20, 2013)

WHMCS has a module of its own for this, especially if you want to integrate it with the customers billing. I've never tried it though so I do not know how good or bad it is.


----------



## concerto49 (May 20, 2013)

Damian said:


> I use MS Project, which is the only MS product that I truly like. I'm big on critical path management, which MS Project does extremely well.


Yeah it's a great tool. Most larger organizations use it. We use it sometimes too.


----------



## Eased (May 20, 2013)

JIRA, by far the best that we have used so far.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 20, 2013)

gemen



HalfEatenPie said:


> So, out of curiosity what's your preferred Project Management System?  Team management, work management, etc.



Do you mean the methodology/technique? Tools?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 21, 2013)

Well, I was more thinking of web-facing scripts to manage projects, time worked, etc.  I guess the more proper term would be a collaborative suite.


----------



## ryanarp (May 21, 2013)

I always liked using basecamp, but I haven't found anything self hosted that really meets my needs.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 21, 2013)

My own personal installation of Tree.io died a long time ago.  Let me just say that.  I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 21, 2013)

In the past my office used customized Lotus Notes + Domino, a very expensive suite. I think for a opensource application PHProjekt is a good choice.


----------

